# First baby picture



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

I had a new breeding pair of blue blushing angels lay eggs on late Wednesday evening or early Thursday morning. Decided to snap a baby pic of one today. The white clearish band around the top /sides is the embryo; the yellowish granules are yolk. There is an unfertilized egg below.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

nice shot, what camera you use ?


----------



## gabriel_bc (Dec 1, 2012)

It's an ancient Nikon Coolpix 4500 teamed up with a stereo microscope with an ocular tube/camera adapter.


----------

